# Any experiance with these lures?



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm just looking stock up my "hoo" lures, and while surfing the net found these. Anyone know of them and/or use them? Thanks.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Never seen 'em .... go get yourself a few Bob Schneider medium cavitators, if you're looking to pull some plastics. Blue & white is a good color. We've had everything from Wahoo to Blue Marlin eat 'em. Good running, productive lures.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

those are not really trolling lures.... the eye is on top of the jig head... they will not run true when trolled. especially at the normal hoo speed (8-14 knots). they look like 8-12 oz jigs more suited for aj/grouper jigging to me.


----------

